# MOBO fan connector/pwr fan question



## joelkyr

My MOBO has 2 fan connector, 1 fan connector and 1 pwr fan connect(3 pin), is there any difference between the 2, and how many fan can each of them accomodate. and one more thing is can I combine 2 fan cable in one 3 pin molex.

THANKS


----------



## tristan

You could connect a 2 fan to 1 but it wouldnt read the RPM like its supposed to. Both the fan connectors are the same they just label them different so you know the different for the RPM monitor you use.


----------



## Praetor

> You could connect a 2 fan to 1 but it wouldnt read the RPM like its supposed to


So the "FAN1" connector doesnt read RPMS? 



> and 1 pwr fan connect(3 pin)


Seems like this mobo accepts the PSU-fan status cable so you can geta  PSU-rpm reading


----------



## charly

cpu fan stands for the cpu cooler and pwr fan stands for the power supply. like enermax uses the 3rd pin for noisereduction for their power supplies. i run a normal fan on pwr, but as more you connect on the board as more heat it will produce. better get an adapter and connect to the 4pins


----------

